# 2x2-7x7 BLD, and 3x3 MBLD Solve of the Week



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

So here is the BLD solve of the week thread. Same rules, and everything else like those in the other SOTD thread, except for this thread these solves will be posted once per week. I have not added 3x3 FMC, since there is a "Race to sub x FMC already" that @Duncan Bannon created, in which there are 3 FMC solves that you can take a week to work on, so if you are interested in FMC, here is the thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-in-fmc-weekly.68798/

I have added 2x2, 6x6, and 7x7 BLD, since I think that there might be some interest, but if you all would prefer that I do not have it, then please let me know, but for now it will remain.

2x2 BLD - F2 R2 F' R2 F U' F R2 U'
3x3 BLD - L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U R2 B D' L R2 B R D2 Rw2 Uw'
4x4 BLD - B' D2 B L' R2 Fw F' U Rw L U2 F' Rw2 U Rw' R F' Uw' B2 F2 Fw2 Uw R Rw2 Uw2 F' D Fw2 Rw2 L' R U2 Uw R' Rw B2 Rw' D' L' Rw2


Spoiler: 5x5 BLD scramble



R Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw B' Lw' F2 Dw2 D2 Fw' Lw' B2 R' B F D L' F2 Lw Fw B' L2 Lw' Rw U' Uw2 Lw2 B Lw' B' Fw' L' D Rw U F Uw2 Bw' R' Uw2 R Rw L' Uw' R2 Lw Rw2 F2 B2 R F Lw2 Uw B Uw' Lw2 L2





Spoiler: 6x6 BLD scramble



R' Bw2 R' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw' Dw Bw2 Uw' R' Lw' 3Uw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Lw Fw L B2 3Rw L2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw2 U' Lw Uw F' L R' 3Fw2 Rw2 B2 3Uw' L' Fw2 D2 Rw Bw2 L U2 3Uw Rw2 3Fw' L' D' 3Uw' Fw' D2 B Rw' B' D 3Uw L' Bw Uw' Fw L Rw2 R' Lw2 Uw' D' 3Fw2 B Fw2 U2 L Dw L Uw2 D Lw B Lw B D2 Lw





Spoiler: 7x7 BLD scramble



Uw' Fw' 3Lw2 3Rw' L' Fw' Bw2 3Lw L' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw R2 3Bw2 3Rw 3Lw F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 3Uw2 F' 3Rw2 3Fw U 3Fw 3Rw' Lw B2 U2 3Fw' B2 Fw L 3Lw2 3Fw Rw' Fw2 3Dw Lw2 B2 F2 3Lw 3Uw' B' Dw2 F2 Uw2 Dw' Rw U2 Uw' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw U 3Dw' R' Lw2 L2 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 D' R' F' Fw' Uw 3Uw 3Dw' B2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Lw Bw 3Bw B2 3Uw' B U2 F2 Rw2 B 3Lw2 R' 3Fw2 F2 3Rw2 R 3Bw D2 B 3Rw' 3Dw2





Spoiler: 3x3 MBLD scrambles



1. L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L' F' D L D' R2 B L' B2 U' Rw' Uw
2. U' L U R2 B D' F2 B D F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L' D2 R B2 Rw2 Uw'
3. L R2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B F' D F R' D2 U R' D B L' Uw
4. B' U2 L' R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' D' L' D L' D U L2 Rw2
5. B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' B' L' F2 R' B' D B L2 U B' Fw Uw2
6. F' D2 R B2 D2 L B2 L2 R' U2 F2 L F D' U2 F D' B' D U' Rw'
7. L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U B' U L F' R2 B R D' U L' Uw
8. D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R B2 L' B L F' D U B' L' Fw
9. B2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F' R D F' D' B' L R B F' Uw2
10. D F2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D F R' D2 U B' F' U2 B L F' R2 Uw
11. B D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F R' B' U' F L' D2 R' U2 R2 Rw
12. D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 B2 U R D' F D Fw Uw
13. B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' U' R' U2 L2 R F R B Fw Uw'
14. F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U' L' B R' B2 F U B2 L2 D Fw' Uw
15. L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L' R' U B D' B' L B2 F2 D' Rw Uw2
16. R' L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F D' U R B2 L' F L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
17. B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 F' D2 F2 D' L' D2 R B F2
18. R' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D U' R B' L' F U' B Rw Uw
19. B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U R2 B D2 L' U L2 B D Rw' Uw2
20. L' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B D2 U' R' F2 L2 U B2 Rw' Uw2
21. F2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U' B' R D U' L' D2 F' R2
22. R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' D' R U2 R' B R' B2 F2 R Rw Uw
23. B' R' F' R D' L2 U2 L F' R2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F R Fw Uw
24. L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' D R2 B' R B2 U L R2 Rw' Uw'
25. F' R2 B' U2 F D2 F' U2 F' U2 L' B' F2 L' F2 D2 B' U F L Rw' Uw'
26. D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 F' L2 U L2 D U' R B2 D' R2 Rw' Uw'
27. F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F L' U2 R' B L2 U F L B U' Fw' Uw'
28. R2 F L2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D L2 B L R' B2 F L2 D' B Uw
29. U' F' D2 F' D L' F' U2 L D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F Fw Uw2
30. B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 F U2 F' U' F L' U L R D2 F2 D F' Fw
31. U' R D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 B2 R F' U L' R2 F' U R' Uw2
32. B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' B' L F R' F2 R' D' L' Rw2 Uw2
33. R B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 L U2 B L2 D2 B' U' R' Fw
34. D' B R2 F D2 R L' F D R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2
35. L B' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B L2 D L F' U R2 D2 U R Rw'
36. F' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 D2 B U2 R F2 R2 D' B2 L' R B Rw' Uw2
37. B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F L' F D U R Rw' Uw
38. D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' F' U' R D B2 L' D L' R' U'
39. F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' B' U' B D L2 B2 R B' D2 L' Rw' Uw
40. R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 R' B' F' D R2 B' D' B' L R Rw2 Uw2
41. U2 B D L D2 B L B D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' L' F2 U2 L Uw
42. B D' F' R2 B' L B R' D B L' U2 R2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R Fw'
43. B R2 U2 F L2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 L' U' B F2 U' R' F' D2 R D' Uw'
44. F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F R' D R U2 F L B2 R F' Fw' Uw'
45. U' R' L' D2 F2 B' U2 L' F U R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 U B2 Uw2
46. F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' U L2 U' L2 R F2 R' F2 Fw' Uw2
47. D U B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 F L2 B' R' U2 R' D' F' R' D' Fw
48. F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 D' B' L' F R U2 B R F2 R U2 Rw' Uw
49. L2 F2 R F2 L' B' D2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 B' U2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 Uw2
50. D F R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B L2 U B' R B' U2 F' L' B2 Uw2
51. B' L D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 R' F' U' B2 D' U' F U' R U Uw2
52. L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 R F R' B' U L2 D' B2 L' R' Fw' Uw2
53. L2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D B U' R2 F L' R' B Uw
54. D F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F D' B L' F U B' D' B2 U' Fw Uw'
55. B2 U F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L D B D2 U R' D F' L2 B' Rw Uw'
56. F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 D L2 R' F2 L F D2 B U L' Rw Uw2
57. F' D2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' F D2 B2 R' D' L U' L2 R' Fw Uw'
58. F' D2 L' U' F2 D' L F' R2 B R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
59. L' U' D' R' B R F2 D' B' R2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 Fw Uw
60. R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L' B' R' F' D' F2 D L R' F Uw



Good luck to all, and please let me know if there is anything that needs changing.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

2BLD: 27.177


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 2, 2018)

3BLD: DNF (51.14) off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

2x2 - 22.51 bad
3x3 - 1:19.62
4x4 - 9:01.66
5x5 - DNF (23:58.15[14.23.62]) Off by 3 + centers, 2 wings and 2 corners.
3x3 MBLD 5/5 in 30:56.14


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

2x2: 25.24
3x3: 1:53.42 a bit slow since i just started using orozco for corners


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Yesterdays 2x2 BLD poduim
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.51
2nd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 25.24
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 27.17

Yesterdays 3x3 BLD poduim
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:19.63
2nd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 1:53.42
3rd @FastCubeMaster | DNF(51.14)

Yesterdays 4x4 BLD poduim
@cubeshepherd | 9:01.66

Yesterdays 5x5 BLD poduim
@cubeshepherd | DNF(23.58.15)

Yesterdays 6x6 BLD poduim

Yesterdays 7x7 BLD poduim

Yesterdays 3x3 MBLD poduim
@cubeshepherd |5/5 in 30:56.14

This weeks scrambles:
2x2 BLD - F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2
3x3 BLD - D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U' L2 D' R2 B2 L F' D2 R' Rw'
4x4 BLD - L' Uw2 Fw B2 L2 D' U Fw2 R2 F Rw2 Fw R2 Uw Rw' B' Rw2 F U' Fw' Rw L2 U' Rw' R2 Fw B' D' R Uw2 F' L Uw F B U Fw2 R' L' Rw


Spoiler: 5x5 BLD scramble



Bw' B' Uw2 Dw2 R2 D' Rw2 Dw2 B' F2 L Bw2 L2 Fw2 Uw D2 L' Rw' B R Lw' U Rw2 F Uw2 U' Lw R F Rw' Uw' D2 Dw Rw2 U R' D' Fw Rw B2 Bw' Uw' D Fw B' Lw U' Rw2 Uw' Rw B Rw2 B2 L Uw' L2 F Dw Fw' Bw'





Spoiler: 6x6 BLD scramble



Dw2 D Uw L R' U Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' F' 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 B R2 D' 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 Rw Uw' Dw' 3Rw Rw' L' Bw Dw' Rw2 Lw D' 3Fw Lw' U' Lw' R2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw R' F 3Uw B' Uw 3Rw2 U2 Bw U2 3Rw' Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 L' Dw' L2 Uw D B 3Rw2 Fw2 R' Lw' U' Fw' L' F2 L' Uw B' R D' L U' L2 Rw Bw2 Uw 3Fw Bw' Lw' B'





Spoiler: 7x7 BLD scramble



R 3Bw2 D' B' R2 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 L 3Bw Dw Fw2 Uw 3Bw' Lw' Bw' 3Dw' R2 U2 F2 3Lw D' F U' 3Dw2 R Dw F R B 3Lw Bw' Fw 3Fw2 F Uw Dw' Lw' 3Rw' U Dw' B Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 R' Uw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Dw Bw U2 3Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw Lw L' Dw2 3Fw' B' Dw' 3Fw2 R L2 3Lw2 3Bw' L' 3Fw2 U' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' Uw 3Fw 3Uw' F' L2 U' 3Bw' 3Rw' B2 Uw2 L 3Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 L' Rw' 3Fw' R 3Rw 3Fw' R2 L2 3Dw' U Fw





Spoiler: 3x3 MBLD scramble



1. F' B' R B2 U D' R U2 F R D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 L B2 L Rw2 
2. R2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 L F2 L' D' U L F2 D U2 B' L B2 
3. D2 F' L' F' U2 D B L' B' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U B Fw' 
4. B D2 R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 B U L' D' U' L B' L2 R D' B' Rw2 
5. R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L B2 U B L2 F' U F2 D2 R2 Rw2 
6. U2 F' U' R U2 B' R' L U F L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' Rw Uw
7. D2 R2 F L2 F L2 U2 B2 F R2 F' D L R U2 F U' L D2 R2 F' Uw
8. F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L U' B' D' B2 F2 D B' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
9. D2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F R F' R B F L U B R Fw' 
10. D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L' F' U F2 L' D' F U2 R D B' Rw2 Uw2
11. F' L' D B' R2 U' R' U B U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
12. L2 F' U L2 F2 L' U D L2 F U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 Uw
13. U' B R L' D B' L2 U' B' R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R L' B2 Rw2 Uw
14. R D2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R' B' L2 F' L2 U L2 Fw 
15. R F' D' B' R2 D L2 U' F L B2 D F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
16. D2 F' D L' B2 R U B' L U2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' D' R2 L2 U L Uw
17. U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L U2 B D' U2 B2 L R' B D2 Rw Uw'
18. L D' F R2 B R U2 R U' R U2 R D2 B2 R L' U2 L B2 L' Fw' 
19. U2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R D2 L D2 U' L' D2 R F D' U' L D' F2 Fw' Uw
20. B L2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 R2 B' F L' B U' L' F' D2 R' U' F U Rw Uw
21. D' B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 B2 R' Rw' Uw
22. D' R L' D2 F' R' U' F U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R Uw'
23. D2 L2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' R F' D' U' L U L' F' Rw' Uw2
24. F2 U B' L' U' D2 R' D' F B' U' L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 Rw 
25. R D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 D' L2 R' B' L2 R D U Rw2 
26. L2 B' L F D' B2 L D2 L F D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw
27. D' U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L U2 B' U' R F L' U Fw Uw
28. U F U2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 D' B2 U' R' D L D' F' D Rw2 
29. U F' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' D2 L2 R U L R' B R B Fw Uw2
30. B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D R U' F' U' Rw Uw2
31. U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 U' R F2 R2 F' D2 F' D' B R2 Uw2
32. R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' L2 B R' B R D L U R2 B' F Rw' Uw
33. U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R D L' F' D' U' R2 U2 F U Rw' 
34. B L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 R' B U' B' L B D F2 L B' Uw'
35. D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 L D' U2 F R' U' F2 R2 B' F' 
36. F' U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R B L' D' L' U2 B F2 D' Uw2
37. R D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F R2 F R2 D' L B' R2 U R Uw'
38. U2 F U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' B' U2 B L D' R' U B2 U' Fw 
39. L2 D2 B F D2 F2 U2 B U2 F' L U2 R' U' L2 R' D B' D2 U' Rw2 Uw
40. F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' B U' L' B' D' U' R' B D' Fw' Uw2
41. U F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 D L' F' L' F' D U' F' L' D' Uw
42. U D' F' R F U' L B2 D B L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 Fw Uw2
43. F' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F U2 L' B D2 U' R' D' F D' L2 F' Rw 
44. F2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 B' L' B R' U' L2 F Rw Uw'
45. U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 B' U' L B R B2 D' F U B2 Rw2 
46. L R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' U F2 R' F U 
47. L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D B L2 B' U' L R' B D' U Rw2 Uw'
48. R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' R D R F2 U' F2 L' Rw2 Uw
49. R2 F' L2 D2 F L F' D' L' U B2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 Uw
50. L U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 R B U R D' B2 F U L2 B' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Seeing as there were no new posts since I posted the above scrambles, I will leave them for this week.


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

2x2 BLD: DNF (23.33)
3x3 BLD: DNF (54.44)
4x4 BLD: DNF (3:18.44)
Multi-Blind: DNF 0/3 (4:06.04)
Wow I'm bad at Blind!


----------



## asacuber (Sep 16, 2018)

2bld 6.86+


----------

